#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Configuração mikrotik para fazer o check in no facebook

## PedroGuilherme91

Boa tarde, senhores!
Novato aqui e pouco conhecimento na configuração do Mikrotik rb 2011 UI, bom vamos la:

Desenvolvir um aplicativo pra fazer o checkin no facebook atraves do hotspot até ai consegui fazer funcionar certinho mas testando no computador, ao testar com roteador TP-LINK so consigo fazer o check in uma unica atravez do micro, no celular a tela fica em branco tentando conectar e ao fazer uma conexao é liberado todo acesso, como configurar o mikrotik para ter acesso a varios usuarios SIMULTANEOS. 
SEI QUE UM TP LINK CONECTA NO MAXIMO 20 USUARIOS ESTOU USANDO ROTEADOR COMUN PARA TESTE !

----------


## adrianoal00

> Boa tarde, senhores!
> Novato aqui e pouco conhecimento na configuração do Mikrotik rb 2011 UI, bom vamos la:
> 
> Desenvolvir um aplicativo pra fazer o checkin no facebook atraves do hotspot até ai consegui fazer funcionar certinho mas testando no computador, ao testar com roteador TP-LINK so consigo fazer o check in uma unica atravez do micro, no celular a tela fica em branco tentando conectar e ao fazer uma conexao é liberado todo acesso, como configurar o mikrotik para ter acesso a varios usuarios SIMULTANEOS. 
> SEI QUE UM TP LINK CONECTA NO MAXIMO 20 USUARIOS ESTOU USANDO ROTEADOR COMUN PARA TESTE !


 boa noite !
tente colocar o roteador em modo bridge .. destaive o dhcp do roteador e use a porta lan como entrada e seja feliz ..

----------


## PedroGuilherme91

> boa noite !
> tente colocar o roteador em modo bridge .. destaive o dhcp do roteador e use a porta lan como entrada e seja feliz ..



boa tarde , já feito desde jeito e nao funciona !!!

----------


## adrianoal00

> boa tarde , já feito desde jeito e nao funciona !!!



funciona .. so se vc fez algo errado ... pois o roteador em modo bridge .. o cliente pega ip do servidor e por sua vez todo cliente vai receber a pagina do hotspot ..

----------


## Etinho1

> Boa tarde, senhores!
> Novato aqui e pouco conhecimento na configuração do Mikrotik rb 2011 UI, bom vamos la:
> 
> Desenvolvir um aplicativo pra fazer o checkin no facebook atraves do hotspot até ai consegui fazer funcionar certinho mas testando no computador, ao testar com roteador TP-LINK so consigo fazer o check in uma unica atravez do micro, no celular a tela fica em branco tentando conectar e ao fazer uma conexao é liberado todo acesso, como configurar o mikrotik para ter acesso a varios usuarios SIMULTANEOS. 
> SEI QUE UM TP LINK CONECTA NO MAXIMO 20 USUARIOS ESTOU USANDO ROTEADOR COMUN PARA TESTE !


Amigo VC poderia postar esse seu modelo de hotspot e como eu posso implementa-lo?

----------


## julianoferraz

hotspot com check-in no facebook gratuito!

link dos tutoriais: https://kcfdesigner.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=16

link do download: https://wifiaberta.com/hotspot-minimalista-http.rar

----------


## netuai

ja tentei inumeras formas de se fazer o hotspot funcionar com paginas https, mas parece que certificado algum funciona, aguem sabe como?

----------


## vagnerricardo

> ja tentei inumeras formas de se fazer o hotspot funcionar com paginas https, mas parece que certificado algum funciona, aguem sabe como?




tentou gerar um certificado ou gerar um em um ssl de 30 dias?

----------


## julianotoledo

Procurando check-in no facebook?

Crie sua conta gratuita, saiba como funciona e faça o teste para comprar o que é verdade ou mito sobre o essa questão!
https://api.kcfsistemas.com.br/

Esse é nosso fórum que ensina como criar a conta, instalar sua RB e criar seu hotspot!
https://kcfdesigner.com/forum/viewfo...sid=626409219f...

Esse é o nosso video de apresentação sobre o produto

----------


## terencerocha

> hotspot com check-in no facebook gratuito!
> 
> link dos tutoriais: https://kcfdesigner.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=16
> 
> link do download: https://wifiaberta.com/hotspot-minimalista-http.rar


ainda tem a pagina?

----------

